# mouse cage?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you use a petco rat manor for female mice?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the bar spacing would be too wide. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

If the bars are too far apart, you could always cover the cage in hardware cloth.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

The bar spacing would be too large, but cages aren't very great for mice anyway. A tank or bin cage would be much better. Mice are quite sensitive to smells, so its better to keep them in a closed space where they can't smell strange smells or get drafts.


----------

